# XBOX or PS3?



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

guys, 

basically traded in my wii yesterday, with a view to getting a PS3 or 360.

would not use the bluray function on PS3 really, and im led to believe (by a majority of people) that xbox live is head and shoulders above sonys online setup.

i used to own a 360 when they were first released, and had some good games for it, but was only breifly on Xbox live.

owned a PS1 and 2 but never had a 3.

just a bit in two mind over it all, most of the good titles seem to be released on both platforms now, bit gutted grand turismo is not on Xbox, but there is always forza.

just looking for some views/experience on which one would realistically be better for me, as i prefer the PS3 controller setup. that being said, the XBOX controller doesnt feel unnnatural at all, just preference, but dont feel this tiny niggle warrants the 80-90 quid extra on the price. . . 



help. . . . .


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

If you're not into the blu-ray then the 360 without a second thought.


----------



## Shorty (Jan 27, 2008)

I have both, and must say i like the Xbox better


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

I've got both and only use the PS3 for GT5 and the odd Blu-Ray

Unless you are going to be bothered by platform exclusives I'd get a 360 every time:thumb:


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

IanG said:


> I've got both and only use the PS3 for GT5 and the odd Blu-Ray
> 
> Unless you are going to be bothered by platform exclusives I'd get a 360 every time:thumb:


not really a problem TBH, cant justify buying one over the other for the sake of one game. i see even final fantasy is also on both now.

one of my good mates (a fellow dw'er) also pointed me in the direction of XBOX, and it looks like hes right (. . . again :lol

and as i say, i would rarely, if ever, use the blu-ray feature of the PS3 so its purely down to gaming really :thumb:


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

Shorty said:


> I have both, and must say i like the Xbox better


i have both and its xbox for me but the up side to ps3 is its free online


----------



## herbie147 (May 30, 2010)

Xbox. I love mine. Love the wireless joypads too.
Cheaper than a PS3 and I have no use for Blueray.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

-damon- said:


> i have both and its xbox for me but the up side to ps3 is its free online


a valid point, but xbox live membership only works out at around £3.00 per month. so its hardly going to break the bank :thumb:


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

I have both, PS3 is only used for the blue ray, xbox is for gaming, its a true gamers console and you could get Kinect for it too


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

thanks guys, seems pretty conclusive to me then, as im not really going to be using the blu-ray facility seems the XBOX would be the better buy,


thanks :thumb:


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

Go for the Xbox, never played the PS3 so can't compare but absolutely love the 360. Xbox Live is great too and well worth the money!


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

PS3 all the way.


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Xbox is a far better gamers console IMO. Yeah it costs to get online, but as you say, its not going to ruin you is it? Get the Kinect too. They are doing some good deals on the Xbox and Kinect package so that may be worth bearing in mind.

We have a stand alone blu-ray player so no need for a PS3.

Xbox 360 FTW!


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

XBOX live is 11p per day! And you can see why the ps3 online is free, it's poop!


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

I have all 3 consoles. Xbox is the best! 

If I was doing it all again, I'd buy an Xbox with Kinect and a stand alone Bluray player!!!


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

Get the 360 and if you wanted a blue-ray player at a later date, you can pick them up pretty cheap now...Saw one in Tesco the other day for £49.99.


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

if you will be playing onlne then get the same as your mates.


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Xbox 360 for sure! Online play is better, game selection is better (Who needs GT5 when it took them 5yrs to only just get SOME features better than Forza :lol


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

360 ftw  BUT,what do your mates own ??


----------



## JC1 (Dec 13, 2010)

DasArab said:


> PS3 all the way.


+1 Well out numbered though, i thought ps3 had the beating of the competition:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## gargreen7 (Apr 12, 2009)

ps3 all the way, why pay for online and you get a blu ray player !


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Xbox if you after a gaming machine, PS3 if your after the best all rounder


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

silverback said:


> 360 ftw  BUT,what do your mates own ??


360 mostly TBH, though some own the PS3 also. think i have sided with the 
xbox, but see how i feel in morning.

as said im purely after a console for gaming capabilities, also some online gaming as well.


----------



## wayne_w (Jan 25, 2007)

Xbox for gaming, especially now kinect has been launched, way ahead of the Wii in terms of fully interactive gaming etc. Also as a full on gaming machine I think Xbox is the best, I have both Xbox & PS3.
PS3 is really an all-round media machine, good for games, though not as good as an online gaming platform as Xbox, but, for streaming from pc/mac & Bluray PS3 is head & shoulders above anything as an home media 'hub'

HTH
Wayne


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

xbox :thumb:


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

mick1985 said:


> one of my good mates (*a fellow dw'er*) also pointed me in the direction of XBOX, and it looks like hes right (. . . again :lol





M4D YN said:


> xbox :thumb:




:thumb:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

JC1 said:


> +1 Well out numbered though, i thought ps3 had the beating of the competition:doublesho:doublesho


Not even slightly, the ONLY the ps3 has above the xbox is the blu-ray player.


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Iv got both and PS3 kicks the 360s ****, better games, better graphics, free online, more features. Only reason i got a 360 was people telling me how good Halo is and Gears or war, got all them and there boring, only games i really enjoyed that arent on PS3 are Fable.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

i have the 360 and i'm never off it. yeah live isnt free but its not a bank breaker and the features are well worth it. I'd have a ps3 if they changed the controllers. when i play on my brothers my hands hurt after 5 mins as the controller is just too small.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

PS3 with better games? thats all of about 3 games the xbox doesnt have then 

the online is free because its pants, and graphics isnt everything on a game, i enjoy playing the wii more loads than a PS3


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

big ben said:


> PS3 with better games? thats all of about 3 games the xbox doesnt have then
> 
> the online is free because its pants, and graphics isnt everything on a game, i enjoy playing the wii more loads than a PS3


Uncharted, Resistance, Modnation Racers, Little big planet, Heavy Rain, GT5 to name the ones i have.

How is the online pants it allows me to play a game with my mates and chat with them while doing so. If graphics werent a big part we would never have had anything more than a PS1 and an XBOX original.


----------



## cfherd (Jan 14, 2010)

Quite interesting to hear peoples opinion on this, I have a 360, a Wii and a BluRay but was still thinking of getting the PS3 so I could get games like GT5 even though I have Forza. Think I'll save my £260 and buy some more detailing products!


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

I just got an xbox and I would recommend it.


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

robj20 said:


> Uncharted, Resistance, Modnation Racers, Little big planet, Heavy Rain, GT5 to name the ones i have.
> 
> How is the online pants *it allows me to play a game with my mates and chat with them while doing so*. If graphics werent a big part we would never have had anything more than a PS1 and an XBOX original.


You can do that with Xbox live too.


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

Yes the ps3 exclusives do have better graphics but multi-platform games are far better on 360 than ps3 as has been proven, time and again with black ops being the most recent. The ps3 version struggles with frame rate issues dropping into single figures at points. But multi- platform games will always look better and play better on 360. Also PSN is poor but you don't mind it being rubbish because it's free. You can't even cross chat on different games. I paid for PSN+ and it's the same price as XBL @ £39.99 per year and XBL is still way out in front


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

big ben said:


> PS3 with better games? thats all of about 3 games the xbox doesnt have then


2 xbox (only) games coming out in 2011, enjoy em


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

the problem is there is so much money riding on a game now a days that going exclusive to only one console is madness unless its the console makers own gaming division.exclusive wise i would go with the ps3 myself (hot shots golf,motostorm2 and uncharted 2 are not to be missed imho) but multi platform wise i wouldnt buy any game for the ps3.i was stung by rainbow six 2 and GTA and i wont be falling for that again.what stuns me is the ps3 is a very powerfull console but that incredibly slow blu ray drive is a killer for it.its a shame sony chose the gaming console to be a trojan horse for its media of choice,when they should have just been concentrating on keeping a strangle hold on its gaming domination,which lets face it sony have now lost to the 360.


----------



## LiveWire88 (Sep 5, 2009)

I have been told the PS3 is a more powerfull console, so I vote PS3 :thumb:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

LiveWire88 said:


> I have been told the PS3 is a more powerfull console, so I vote PS3 :thumb:


You've been told wrong.


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

No he had not the PS3 is more powerful fact. Has anyone read anything about the upcoming Crysis 2 where the Crytek have said themselves the PS3 version is running better and has better graphics as it is not a port, the reason multi-platform games look better on 360 is because the devs just port it across, the ps3 requires more effort to get the best out of it and they cant be bothered doing it.

The PS3 just requires a different way of programing the 360 is virtually a pc so its easy to get decent results.

The one thing i always suggest to people is get what ever most of your mates have then you can play online with them, i have always had all the consoles but the Wii didnt interest me so just the 360 and PS3 for me.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Read here and make your own mind up which is more powerful.


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

That simply lists the core components nothing on there about how they work, pointless article.

Its like saying an Athlon X2 2.6 is faster than a core 2 duo 2.2 which it isnt by a far bit, numbers dont mean everything.

The article doesnt tell you how the PS3 RSX and the Cell can share resources or how they really work. The whole of the components in the PS3 are designed from the ground up for games, just like a normal PC cpu would be rubbish as a graphics chip which is why you have dedicated GPUs. I wish people would read up on things before they just posted a few meaningless numbers.

Quote directly from Crysis 2 press release,

"At the moment, we're getting slightly more performance from PS3 compared to 360. I'm very confident that products using CryEngine 3 are going to come out as the best looking, or at least in the top three, on every platform." 

If thats true how can the 360 be twice as powerfull, according to the figures you posted?


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Just reading the figures as they are, and here too. The 360 has more processing power available than the 360.


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

And like i said, that's all theoretical not the fact that a developer as highly regarded as the best when it comes to high graphics, has stated the PS3 is outperforming the 360.

Who cares though its not like its a massive difference. Get what every has more games that you like and the one your mates have simple.


----------



## LiveWire88 (Sep 5, 2009)

bigmc said:


> You've been told wrong.


Ok I get you..

But any difference playing the same games on both consol's is not noticable to me... may be just im old and my eyesight is crap,

I just enjoy the free online gaming with the PS3, 1 less bill to worry about.
And most of my friends have PS3's so it made sence for me to buy one at the time.


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

On the subject of most powerful there is not much in it tbh. The cell processor is supposedly better than the 360's. But sony always over promise on perfomance then under deliver. The 360 is just easier to develop for purely down to the fact that MS is a software company. Also remember back to when assassins creed was shown at the Sony stand before it launched it was actually running on the 360 because it ran much better than the ps3 version. Sony tried to deny it but it was confirmed by Ubisoft that it was the 360 version Sony used to show off it's ps3. Also Psn is free for a reason it doesn't come close to XBL even psn+ is so far behind XBL and it costs the same per year


----------



## thehogester (Jun 15, 2008)

I have both, and find myself playing games on my 360 whilst basically using my PS3 for watching videos. If it's purely a gaming machine you want, then it has to be the 360!

As far as games comparisons, imo the PS3 exclusives look far superior to anything on the 360. However any cross platform games always seem to look slightly better on 360 to me.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

what good is a 1200BHP car if you cant put that power through the wheels ? thats the issue i have with the ps3,it powerful on paper, then under performs in real life.usability and online the 360 rules the ps3 imho,its just more polished,if sony hadnt insisted on blu ray,a high price tag,an old school uncomfortable pad,trying to be a jack of all trades and forgetting its a games console, and being last out the gate then it might have been different.

there guaranteed classics have failed miserably on the new console,mgs is crap,killzone isnt that great,gran turismo took forever and is no great shakes,devil may cry was average,formula one was poor,socom was really bad,wipeout hd was a complete rip off,then add into the mix the fact the multi platforms werent even level to the 360 never mind better its a bit of a disaster really isnt it.

like i said i really like uncharted2,hot shots golf and motostorm 2 and i still havent seen the graphics on the 360 that can match those 3 games but bloody hell,if your going down the route of relying on exclusive titles for your big games then its a dangerous path,as thats the exact way nintendo went.

then there was the massive let down of "HOME" :lol: it was hyped up to be a game changer and a new way to interact and it fell on its **** due to it being far to late after launch and much too hype,well,that and the fact it just isnt very good lol.

ps3 reminds me of the England football team,on paper they look like a bloody strong contender,in real life they fall apart like an imitation gucci handbag.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Look at Uncharted 2, the 360 could never do that, such a beautiful game!

I have had both, but only own a 360 still. I may buy another PS3 for GT5, but for general released, I do tend to find myself reaching for the 360 anyway

It's just more user friendly, and the additional content is much nicer.

Both are great machines though, so you can't really go wrong.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

RussZS said:


> Look at Uncharted 2, the 360 could never do that, such a beautiful game!
> 
> I have had both, but only own a 360 still. I may buy another PS3 for GT5, but for general released, I do tend to find myself reaching for the 360 anyway
> 
> ...


not being funny but i wouldnt spend nearly £300 just to play GT.if i hadnt got so pissed off with the multi platform disaster that is black ops on the ps3 then i wouldnt have really bothered with it (i traded in black ops for GT) especially with owning forza 3.it just a bit flat and unfinished,but nothing that a thousand updates wont sort :devil: thats another gripe i have with the ps3,the bloody updates needed.


----------



## Culainn (Sep 2, 2009)

Im lucky enough to have experienced both (I have PS3 and my brother has XBOX 360) and my opinion is that the PS3 offers more.

Firstly my locality is an issue in that XBOX Live is hit and miss with lagging issues while the PS3 has no such problem. Online play is always smooth compared with XBOX live which can be slow. Broadband connection is identical to both so its how the systems handle the data flow. 

Secondly I can watch TV online through my PS3 as it is compatible with Ireland's TV Catch up service (an equivalent would be 4OD). Xbox live wont do this despite repeated efforts. 

While the aforementioned is tied to where I live and therefore shouldnt affect someone in the UK, I wanted to post for anyone reading this that might be from the Republic.


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

Im also lucky enough to own both consoles and have done since the launch of each machine. Online I have never had an issue with lag except modern warfare 1 & 2 and black ops, ps3 is a different story with every game suffering lag except gt5 as I have not tried online with that yet. Both are connected by the same method. Also I can watch tv through my 360 with sky which I can't do with my ps3. Both consoles have good points and bad points for gaming it has to be the 360 though


----------



## soul-2-soul (Jul 22, 2009)

Another one with both & think the Xbox is better for games especially online. So you saying that blueray is not an issue swings it more in favour of the Xbox


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

I have all three consoles and I'd go for the XBOX I have played black ops on the xbox and the ps3 and to be honest graphics wise there not a great deal in it.

Online 
Yes you pay for XBOX live but you can see where the money goes and the story floating around is that they are going to start charging for ps3 online side sometime this year 

Controller I prefer the Xbox controller as it's more intuitive and I have also got the ps3 xbox controller 

Blu-ray was the only thing that sold the Ps3 and as a marketing tool it worked as that is the first thing everyones says about but as has been pointed out you can get a blu ray player cheap enough now 

media Hub
The Xbox again for me if you know how to set it it's exactly the same as the ps3 with movie streaming etc etc the only thing the ps3 has in benefits for me is i have a sony Vaio laptop and it picks up the ps3 straight away and I can control it through the laptop a gimmick but a nice bit of integration


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

ended up siding with the xbox, so went and bought myself a 250Gb 360S.

does everything i needed it to and more, definately think i have made the right choice, cheers guys :thumb:


----------



## Supermega (Nov 10, 2008)

IanG said:


> I've got both and only use the PS3 for GT5 and the odd Blu-Ray
> 
> Unless you are going to be bothered by platform exclusives I'd get a 360 every time:thumb:


Ditto - Im super impressed with the 360, the online setup is second to none... but comes at a price.


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

Started with a PS3 - bought a 360 just for the GTA4 DLC. Sold the PS3 about a month later!

360 IMHO.


----------



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

360  grid and forza motorsport


----------

